# How do I catch air?



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey, I'm an advanced rider just looking for some extra fun. Im just looking on advice on how to properly go off jumps and catch air as in my 4 years riding ive never done it. Skill wise I can carve down black diamonds with a fair amount of speed depending on how I'm feeling. My board is a burton custom x and I'm a fairly large rider at 6'4 250, I don't know if that would really matter. I know my board isn't really a park board I'm not looking to get crazy air or anything here, just for a little fun


----------



## Esmi99 (Nov 5, 2012)

Do progression exercises.

Do squats while riding at speed, to get accustomed to bending knees and keeping your board straight.
Start doing small pops in flat areas while riding at speed to get confident about landing at speed. Use your knees, not shoulders to pop.
Once you get comfy with those, try poping off a roller at speed to catch some air.
Escalate to small side hits and small kickers.

Always keep your whole body paralel with the board, when you pop. Commit to jumps, don't try to bleed off speed at the last possible second. Condition your mind to go straight 2-3 meters before the roller, and 2-3 meters after the landing.

With a stiff board like that it should feel pretty stable and a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Getting air smoothly off jumps is all about popping correctly and getting the speed right.

Start with really small jumps first (obviously).

First start by watching others hit the jump and using their hits to figure out the speed first so you can land in the sweet spot of the landing. If someone is going too slow and doesn't make the landing, take note to go faster and vice versa if someone goes too fast.

Then hit the jump once you know the speed. The first time you hit the small jump you don't have to pop as much, just concentrate on 'coasting' off the small jump to get a feel for it.

Once you're comfortable with that you can start learning to hit jumps properly by adding 'pop' to make your airtime more stable.

It's kind of complicated to explain popping technique without diagrams, so here's the blog I did that goes through the basics of popping off a jump correctly: How To 'Pop' Correctly To Improve Your Snowboard Jump Control & Balance


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Go to beginner jump
Go off beginner jump
If you are really an advanced rider then you won't have trouble figuring out the details since doing jumps is a stones throw from advanced dynamic riding.


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks jed, what I really needed was someone to explain the process, obviously I can hit a jump and just "wing it"( no pun intended ). I just want to learn how to do it properly and not mess up my board and myself in the process


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You are not an advanced rider. :laugh:


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Really? Because black diamond sounds like me, even used correct wording of looking for more style
Big White :: Adult Ability Chart


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

mike9998 said:


> Really? Because black diamond sounds like me, even used correct wording of looking for more style
> Big White :: Adult Ability Chart


Klinger's probably just being a PITA, but generally speaking most riders are intermediate. The "advanced" class (at least IMO) generally refers to really elite riders, like the ones who do videos and competitions. The rest of us mere mortals just don't qualify. (Which BTW means snowklinger is an intermediate too :cheeky4: )



mike9998 said:


> Hey, I'm an advanced rider just looking for some extra fun. Im just looking on advice on how to properly go off jumps and catch air as in my 4 years riding ive never done it. Skill wise I can carve down black diamonds with a fair amount of speed depending on how I'm feeling. My board is a burton custom x and I'm a fairly large rider at 6'4 250, I don't know if that would really matter. I know my board isn't really a park board I'm not looking to get crazy air or anything here, just for a little fun


I'm probably not as comfortable on blacks as you (since we have very few on my home mountain) but I've been working on jumps. The really important thing based on my experience is to try small ones until you get the balance. There are issues of rotating forward, doing a lawn-chair, rotating to face the jump, landing heelside... You have to conquer all these before you should hit a jump big enough to injure you. THEN you have to figure out how to get the approach speed right without knuckling or overshooting. I'm still working on that.

Anyway, the point is, unless you're young and still invulnerable, take it slow and be methodical in mastering one aspect before turning it up.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> You are not an advanced rider. :laugh:


That is debatable. I could carve legit dynamic lines down black diamonds before I ever hit jumps. I could catch air off rollers, but I did it by flying mach 10 off them instead of a clean approach with a nice squat. I would say I was an advanced freerider (you could argue the lesser side of advanced) but a beginner freestyler. So yeah... get off your high horse.

Rollers are different from actual jumps, ESPECIALLY jumps with a lip on them. Everyone here is giving sound advice, and I would focus on the squat and release (Cleveland Steamer anyone?). Don't worry about trying to ollie just yet, although that will get you more air off rollers. Just work on crouching low, with your back straight and centered over the board. Start standing up straighter just before you actually want to pop and jump up (maybe a second before), as it will help you get your momentum going up and will not just be an instant POP. Just going straight crouching to instant pop may be fine if you have the strength, but I find when I try to do this, I am slower than I really should be and end up jumping late and getting less air.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mike9998 said:


> Really? Because black diamond sounds like me, even used correct wording of looking for more style
> Big White :: Adult Ability Chart


I think you're going to find that a lot of the _"Advanced"_ riders on this forum, are some truly _Advanced_ riders. Unless you've been riding for four years doin' waist deep POW, pulling 360's and shit off of 15-20ft kickers,.. stuff like that,..

...you are _NOT_ going to be considered an Advanced rider! Not here anyway. It's not a slam against you, but some of these guy's ride some _REALLY SERIOUS SHIT!!_ On & Off the resorts!! I can manage a fairly decent run down a not too insane Black! I could even do some of it switch,.. _I'm_ still a NooB!!!

I know they definitely don't care for "Poser's" here, and I don't think that that's what you are or what they were trying to imply,.. Just hang around a while, learn from the serious guy's here and sooner or later you _will_ be an advanced rider!!


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm defiantly gonna try all of these pointers out, and I thought the trolls didn't come out till later in the day haha :dunno:


----------



## Esmi99 (Nov 5, 2012)

mike9998 said:


> ... I thought the trolls didn't come out till later in the day haha :dunno:


Penis size is a touchy subject that always gets the thread really going


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Is a hardbooter that can carve circles around all of us but doesn't do jumps and would probably catch an edge attempting a 360 any less advanced? It is inappropriate to label someone as intermediate based on their freestyle skills. If that was true, then everyone I have ever coached (with the exception of a select few) would be "intermediate" and we would be working on cleaning up their carving on blue runs.

I get plenty of people claiming they are advanced, and they can carve down blacks and are looking for bump or steeps lessons.

However, I also get people saying they are advanced and so I take them to some difficult shit and they are doing falling leaf the whole way.

Point is, there are two different realms of snowboarding. To say you are not good at one because you suck at the other is improper.

I will concede my point, in that, for every 10 riders on this site saying they are advanced and want to know what size T. Rice Pro to get, only 2 of them actually need it and ride to that level...


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

mike9998 said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys, I'm defiantly gonna try all of these pointers out, and I thought the trolls didn't come out till later in the day haha :dunno:


We get up early just to catch you intermediate riders when you least expect it.


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol fine, if it would make all you people happy I could consider myself an intermediate rider, I couldn't care less at all. I just didn't realize this was the skill placement forum and not the how to get better like I was asking forum, sorry fellas


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mike9998 said:


> Lol fine, if it would make all you people happy I could consider myself an intermediate rider, I couldn't care less at all. I just didn't realize this was the skill placement forum and not the how to get better like I was asking forum, sorry fellas


Hey, the response you got was gentle!!  Like I said, if they'd thought yu were a "Poser" you'd have an extra orifice ripped in ya by now!  :laugh:

I do get the "different levels" of advanced argument. I think it seems like a pretty legitimate one as well. But short of actually being a "Pro", the insane shit some of these guy's ride,.. maybe we need an extra sub category for describing "Advanced", cuz I gotta say, unless I got good enough to pull off some of the shit these guy's do,..? I'd hesitate to ever try and describe myself as "Advanced" on this forum!

...course, I can see that opinions on this are going to differ!  :dunno:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea I was just fucking with you, but going around saying "I'm an advanced rider, how do I catch air." Is just asking for it.

I don't classify myself into an ability level other than: I have the ability to enjoy the fuck out of myself out there .

I realize the classifications are there for getting help on the internet, but "doing black runs" only means that you _maybe_ have passed beginnerhood.

I believe Donutz hit it on the head.


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

I really don't want to argue anymore, I'm a fairly good rider who doesn't go off jumps because of lack of information and training. My girlfriend, who taught me how to snowboard is a ski and snowboard instructor and I've surpassed her in skill in the past year or so. I was debating becoming a board instructor myself but I thought long and hard about it and came to the realization that I really don't like people that much, so why would I want to not enjoy something that I really enjoy doing. Yeah I think there are different categories of advanced riders, not saying that I am one because god knows who will join in on the subject of improper skill placement then. I'm just trying to get at that nobody should judge people on the Internet, who cares what they consider themselves. I only came here for a bit of advice to make myself better and I got it so thank you for that.


----------



## Esmi99 (Nov 5, 2012)

It's easier than it looks, once you try it, especially with 4 years experience, you'll wonder why you didn't do it before


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I do get the "different levels" of advanced argument. I think it seems like a pretty legitimate one as well. But short of actually being a "Pro", the insane shit some of these guy's ride,.. maybe we need an extra sub category for describing "Advanced", cuz I gotta say, unless I got good enough to pull off some of the shit these guy's do,..? I'd hesitate to ever try and describe myself as "Advanced" on this forum!


How about "intermediate-advanced?"


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

And yes, hind sight is 20/20, now it seems a little silly to say that but I was just basing it off of the resources I had to go off of. What I should have said was I don't know the proper way to go off jumps and stuff, can you guys help. Any retard can go fast and hit a jump and crash, I was looking for pointers to avoid the latter


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

So, I'll help too.

There are 2 basic airs you are looking at, booters and ollies.

In order to learn these, you first should learn to pop with both feet. As you come over a nice roller or approach a steep section of run, just pop both feet into the air, don't flex the board or press or do anything but give the natural flow of the jump a little 3-6 inch pop with your knees. This is the basic mechanic of leaving the lip of a proper booter, but as Donutz said, there are several other issues like speed, setup, etc.

The best way I can explain to ollie off a roller is to put some pressure towards your front foot as you approach, then right as you are ready to use that tail flex, you roll your weight a bit back as you initiate the ollie. You can ollie without this, but you can really boost it and get all the snap out of your board this way. Just remember that as you go into the air and land that you want to be center weighted.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Yea I was just fucking with you, but going around saying "I'm an advanced rider, how do I catch air." Is just asking for it.


+1!!! It does come across as odd. And bigmountain, I rode with a bunch of hardbooters a few weeks ago. Lots of them can catch air even between their turns, let alone off rollers and lips. Sure they're not doing grabs or spins, but I'd say being comfortable leaving the snow for a second and returning to it is almost a pre-requisite for calling yourself "advanced".



snowklinger said:


> I realize the classifications are there for getting help on the internet, but "doing black runs" only means that you _maybe_ have passed beginnerhood.


Here's my rough guess at our little forum/internet classification:

Beginner = From brand new to able to do dynamic turns on blues, and falling leaf on anything steeper. You may hop on flat terrain to try to feel what a board is like in the air. In the park you ride over the small jumps but don't get any air, you may ride over some of the boxes.

Intermediate = Able to dynamically turn, and maybe do the occasional carve on most on-piste terrain, spend some time on moderate off-piste runs, in the park this is somebody that can hit rails and some of the smaller jumps clean

Advanced = comfortable on the board, can handle moguls, carve (not skid) any on-piste terrain, comfortable getting some air off rollers, lips, able to make it through almost all off-piste terrain although sometimes resorts to sliding down the steepest chutes, for a park rider they're doing 360s, grabs, etc. off bigger features

Expert = Enjoys all off-piste terrain, jumps off-piste, handling small cliffs, steep chutes, variable snow, can carve HARD on hardpacked snow with confidence, takes chances with bigger air on-piste, for the park rider you're executing big tricks off big jumps

Professional = You're an expert who has been lucky enough to get paid to do it, and when the camera's on you you'll drop off 20-30 foot cliffs instead of 10 footers. 

just my $.02 of course! :yahoo:


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks klinger, what I wanted to know is would it be better to "pop" or Ollie off of jumps as a beginner park rider and with your help I've figured it out. I retract my former statement of you being a troll, I hope my new internet friend will forgive me( see I can use sarcasm too:laugh


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

When on natural lips or actual jumps in the park, don't ollie, this will really fuck you up.

First you just wanna hit it at the right speed and just ride over it, nothing fancy. Later as you get comfy with the approach and speed, yea both feet pop.

Fuck you I am so a troll :tongue4:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah, I would agree with those classifications for the forum, but they are not real world expectations. I just really disagree with the consideration of ones freestyle ability when determining their freeride ability (small pops in between turns aside.) Just cause we are snowboarders, does not mean we need to ride rails to be considered legit (maybe on this forum though.)

It also varies from mountain to mountain. I am comfortable teaching so-called "advanced" lessons at my home mountain in Maine, but would I do the same in Colorado or Utah? Hells no! I would be teaching intermediate lessons at the max.

You go to ANY mountain, and I am willing to bet that with the advanced or expert ski lessons, very few of them take freestyle ability (rails, boxes, booters) in to consideration unless asked for specifically. Why should we?

Is a NASCAR driver any less of an advanced driver because he couldn't be a beast on an jeep filled, off road, mud covered, hill-climb course? I think not.


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay I reinstate my previously retracted statement about you klinger, I'm glad too, I wouldn't be able to be internet friends with someone who doesn't like to troll like myself. Maybe we should exchange YouTube account names and then we could troll snowboard videos together and say hateful things to them!! And your example there is excellent, you deserve a slow clap emoticon :eusa_clap:


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't overthink it. It's a similar motion to how you would jump off your feet without a snowboard. Bend your knees, then extend upwards and leave the ground with a extra force/thrust from your legs right as you lose contact with the ground(lip of the jump). 

It should be a smooth motion, bend the knees during the approach (to generate power), slowly straighten the knees and rise up as you ride up the jump (turn that power into upwards momentum) and then pop. I would recommend skipping the actual popping motion and just ride off the jump at first. If your holding your speed instead of scrubbing during the approach you should get a little bit of air just riding over the jump, which will help you get familiar with the process and get your timing down. 

The other part about jumping is you want to be riding relatively straight while engaging a slight edge angle so you are not completely flat based. If you're carving blacks like you say then this shouldn't be too foreign of a concept. This will allow you to jump off both your heel (this will feel a little unnatural at first) and toe edge.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

brucew. said:


> The other part about jumping is you want to be riding relatively straight while engaging a slight edge angle so you are not completely flat based. If you're carving blacks like you say then this shouldn't be too foreign of a concept. This will allow you to jump off both your heel (this will feel a little unnatural at first) and toe edge.


Wouldn't this be for spins only?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Wouldn't this be for spins only?


I actually engage a slight toe-edge going over jumps for straight airs because I have a tendency to go heelside otherwise and end up doing a frontside 90.

:dizzy:


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I actually engage a slight toe-edge going over jumps for straight airs because I have a tendency to go heelside otherwise and end up doing a frontside 90.
> 
> :dizzy:


This could lead to a bad habbit where you feel sketchy unless your on your toe... limits your tricks. Better to get used to popping from flat base. You won't spin 90 unless you open your shoulders.


----------



## brucew. (Dec 4, 2012)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Wouldn't this be for spins only?


I suppose you could go flat base off a jump but I would still get in the habit of using an edge just to prepare for any progression as well as protecting against catching an edge.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Straight air, pop off a flat base, land base and then engage whatever edge is needed. Stay neutral in air. 

Edges engaged when your gonna spin....


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Imo flat base ollies and jumps are good for certain situations, but as you go into hitting booters, using your edges in a setup turn and learning to takeoff and land on edge is important/key.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

*How to catch air!!!*

Ignore everybody else in this thread!!! Here's now it's done:


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Ignore everybody else in this thread!!! Here's now it's done:


I was about to say, due to how thin air is, a normal net does not work. Try using a bag or a jar with a lid.


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes I'm very familiar with always staying on an edge, I very rarely ride flat and when I do I ride on my front foot as to not catch an edge. So debating aside would it be best to hit it flat or on edge?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mike9998 said:


> Yes I'm very familiar with always staying on an edge, I very rarely ride flat and when I do I ride on my front foot as to not catch an edge. So debating aside would it be best to hit it flat or on edge?


Unless I'm attempting a spin, I launch off a flat base. Can't speak for anybody else...

This is actually a half decent video at beginner jumps. One of the keys I found to learning is around 3:00 into the video. All the guys going over that small jump bring their legs up in the air like they're going for a grab. This is crucial instead of staying straight legged in the air. Imagine a pit of zombies below you and you have to bring your board up to clear them all!!!


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Okay I'll try it flat, thanks


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

Don't lean back.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Imagine a pit of zombies below you and you have to bring your board up to clear them all!!!


I am totally doing this next time...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> I am totally doing this next time...


Need pictures... Actually I think I'll start a boarding clinic where we install zombie pits between the kicker and the landing. Nobody will EVER KNUCKLE AGAIN!


----------



## OldDog (Oct 7, 2012)

Donutz said:


> I actually engage a slight toe-edge going over jumps for straight airs because I have a tendency to go heelside otherwise and end up doing a frontside 90.
> 
> :dizzy:


I feel you there. I was feeling pretty good about popping off rollers on green and blue runs and ollieing on gentle slopes or hitting small side lips and what not. Then for some reason I've yet to grasp I hucked myself off a 3 - 4' lip at speed at the bottom of my last run last weekend. I opened up and 90'd to my heel edge and executed a nice rag-doll when I caught on landing. This resulted in a grapefruit sized ankle (the same one I jacked up on opening day), a bruised elbow, a jammed hip and a nice smack to the brain bucket. Hopefully I learned something, but I doubt it.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Need pictures... Actually I think I'll start a boarding clinic where we install zombie pits between the kicker and the landing. Nobody will EVER KNUCKLE AGAIN!


And you could blend yourself in if you had that Skunkape from a year or two back...


----------



## mike9998 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks snow wolf


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BigmountainVMD said:


> Yeah, I would agree with those classifications for the forum, but they are not real world expectations. I just really disagree with the consideration of ones freestyle ability when determining their freeride ability (small pops in between turns aside.) Just cause we are snowboarders, does not mean we need to ride rails to be considered legit (maybe on this forum though.)





Snowolf said:


> The freeride and freestyle paths are different enough in AASI`s eyes to warrant a distinction between the two disciplines. A person can very much be an advanced or even expert rider yet be a total freestyle park beginner.:thumbsup:


Agree 100%, I should have been more clear in my ability level description post. When I said "park rider" I was trying to insinuate that freeriding/freestyle are two different disciplines. I would rate myself as an advanced freerider trying to become an expert, but an intermediate park rider at best.

On the other hand I've boarded with guys that can pull 720s off big kickers but have trouble keeping up with me on a groomed black, and got visibly nervous standing at the top of a 45 deg chute!

I think that's the great thing about boarding, unless you're pulling off massive air, and are able to handle the steepest of the steep and gnarly, there's always room to get better. :yahoo:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

poutanen said:


> On the other hand I've boarded with guys that can pull 720s off big kickers but have trouble keeping up with me on a groomed black, and got visibly nervous standing at the top of a 45 deg chute!


Zombaco and I witnessed this kinda thing on the gondi at mammoth. I don't think Im anywhere near advanced but I ride off the top all the time. Closeing weekend last year we took a gondi ride up to the top with these park kids, who'd been hitting huge jumps that I cringe to even think about. 

They were psyching each other up to go ride down a run that him and I consider "kinda steep" and I will ride in any condition, even ice. We of course had to ride down behind them and they didn't do so well on their soft flexy park boards. Good times fo sho!:laugh:


I think I would rather land in a pit of zombies then be more then 10' off the ground. Sorry Poutanen!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

mixie said:


> I think I would rather land in a pit of zombies then be more then 10' off the ground. Sorry Poutanen!


I didn't say anything about a pit of HORNY zombies... :laugh:


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I didn't say anything about a pit of HORNY zombies... :laugh:


Or, picture a pit of HORNY Poutanens, that will get you in the air!

Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Efilnikufesin said:


> Or, picture a pit of HORNY Poutanens, that will get you in the air!
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it.


:eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap:

I pitty the girl who doesn't clear the knuckle!!!


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

poutanen said:


> :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap: :eusa_clap:
> 
> I pitty the girl who doesn't clear the knuckle!!!


LOL, if it's not enough , throw some Chomps in there!


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

poutanen said:


> I didn't say anything about a pit of HORNY zombies... :laugh:


Sounds like... [insert festival name here]


----------

